# To be one ask one.



## enlowb86 (Jan 1, 2014)

Are there any Masons on here from South Carolina or Augusta Georgia?


----------



## David N. (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm from South Carolina.


----------



## enlowb86 (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## David N. (Jan 3, 2014)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## hollywoodbwc (Aug 27, 2014)

enlowb86 said:


> Are there any Masons on here from South Carolina or Augusta Georgia?


I'm from Lockhart, SC


----------

